# Never trust friends



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

NEVER EVER TRUST FRIENDS WITH THINGS THEY CAN NOT UNDERSTAND AND GO OFF AND TELLING THEM THINGS THAT HALF IS NOT TRUE! I am so pissed of at my friend for telling a good friend something that never happened. Ok so she told things abouy highschool. No big deal and I didn't care about that it is things she never really heard about or misunderstood about and that is what pisses me off. She doesn't know me anymore and that is making me want to just lose contact with her forever. She is not someone that is trustworthy any more and even people that talked to her would find out that she talks behind their back and they lose friends because of her. I can't believe this. OMG! Why? Why is she doing this? I mean I never did half the stuff she implied and she know makes a good friend mad at me. I mean she tells me never to speak to him or any of them because of age and the internet and then she goes off speaking to them about things. What? She is a double standard liar. She just wants me to never speak to anyone but her little cliche again and I am shaking and pissed and upsett and all these things are building in me. She is not picking up her phone! What does she think I will never hear about this!!! Hello I talk to him too!!!! Oh My God!!! I am losing my mind.

Sorry need to ranT!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

If she told a lie on you, she is not your friend. Dump her - you've lost nothing.


----------



## Lilith (Apr 13, 2004)

I ranted every where well not every where only places and people I trust and well bascly she denies it go figure. lol... I just said whatever and hung up. I am in a happy mood today because things turned around for the better.


----------



## Autumn_Dreams (Aug 31, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> If she told a lie on you, she is not your friend. Dump her - you've lost nothing.


I agree wholly here.


----------

